# Online store issue?



## DavyH (8/10/20)

I'm sure it's been mentioned, but once an order has been finalised the basket does not clear automatically. It's a minor issue but could cause some confusion and, at worst, duplicated orders.

Otherwise I'm enjoying the revised site.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/10/20)

Thanks for letting us know Davy, we will look into this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (12/10/20)

Hi @DavyH - thank you soo much for the feedback. It is a issue I am aware of but I have found that certain products cause this issue. Can you please advise to me which product keeps appearing in your cart?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (13/10/20)

Hey @Gizmo - sorry it took a while to reply.

It seems a bit generalised. I've had two orders of multiple items where, following payment and closing the order, all items were still shown as being in the basket. They didn't reappear after I manually deleted them, but I still get a message that the Hive squonker is now unavailable. I know that, because I bought the last one .

It's a strange thing, it doesn't really detract from the shopping experience at all, but it's just a bit odd. I'm not sure it affects different platforms the same way, as I normally only shop from my laptop and window shop on tablet or phone. Maybe it's the optimisation for mobile platforms affecting it? I just don't know.

Like I said, it's not a major issue for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

